
Ask HN: Tell me of your niche languages? - stevekemp
I&#x27;ve been interested in programming languages for a long time, and I know that frequently people post links to their own implementations here.<p>Have you created your own programming language?  Be it a compiler, and interpreter, or a virtual-machine?<p>If you&#x27;ve not created one of your own are there any niche, small, modern, or new languages you enjoy experimenting with, even if not used in production?<p>(Not directly related, but if you do have an interest in writing a language I&#x27;d highly recommend the &quot;Writing an interpreter in Go&quot; book, by Thorsten Ball.  I had fun working  through the code, and my own version of the monkey interpreter became pretty advanced https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;skx&#x2F;monkey&#x2F; it also lead to me writing a simple BASIC interpreter https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;skx&#x2F;gobasic&#x2F; - then later still an assembly-language compiler for a calculator.)
======
eduardoejp
I created a programming language called Lux:
[https://github.com/LuxLang/lux](https://github.com/LuxLang/lux)

